# Raising your prices.



## Tabitha (Aug 17, 2007)

*deleted by poster*


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 17, 2007)

I sell my CP Goat Milk soaps locally for $3.75, and they weigh about 4.5 to 4.8 ounces. :roll:    Now, they are great soaps.    I see other places on the net getting $5.00 to $8.00 per bar for Goat Milk.    I put a lot of nice ing. in my soap too.  I don't have a 3 or 4 oil recipe, most are at least 9 to 13 different oils/butters/fats. :shock:   I still can't get over $3.75. :cry:   I know how you feel.  I don't think I am selling high enough either.  If you get $4.00 for a M&P bar, I think, in my area, that would be top dollar!  I have a lady locally who sells M&P for $2.50 per bar!  She recently went up to $2.75 for some of her goat milk based M&P stuff.  
Local conditions dictate a lot, if your not internet based. :roll: 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 17, 2007)

I have also thought about raising my internat prices but leaving my shop prices as they are. I am fairly certain my local market could not handle the icrease.

I could use my shop as an *off retail* type of market.


----------



## Incrtalent (Aug 17, 2007)

*Price Pains*

I'm having alot of trouble with pricing as well.  I put out my M & P soaps brochure at $4.50 bar.  While I dont' think this is a huge problem, I apparently underpriced my scrubs/lotions substantially.  I'm started out of the gate chargin $6.50-$7.50 for 16 oz jars, and I understand this is way too low.  Same with lotions and mists.  Ugh. Now I'm trying to figure out how to backtrack without looking like an idiot.  Luckily, I haven't put out too many brochures--we only had 100 made up, and haven't distributed all of these.  The only thing I can figure out is to put a slip inside the brochure hyping it as "Limited Time Only" introductory pricing.  I know this is a bad deal, but do you think something like that will help soften it a bit?  I do want to actually make a profit in this biz and not just eek out enough for my supplies.  But frankly, trying to figure out EXACTLY how much it costs me per bar/scrub/lotion is not my forte; especially when dealing with small increments.  Also, I still haven't figured out EXACTLY how much soap it takes to make a single bar!  I'm shooting from the hip!  I fill a Pyrex cup with cubes, melt it, (usually gives me 3 cups), and that usually is enough for a 3-4 bar pour, or an 18 bar tray of samples.  What that works out to be in actual cost, (fragrance, color, additives, soap, labor, packaging, etc, etc., is still a bit of a mystery.  Just giving it my best guess.

At any rate, could you guys weigh in on the "Introductory Price" thing?  I'm trying to save the farm here.  Thanks.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 17, 2007)

My 1st thought was grand opening sale price or introductory prices.

If you have more I would not pass them out. I would rather take the loss on the printing than the larger loss on the product.

As for this: 





> I fill a Pyrex cup with cubes, melt it, (usually gives me 3 cups), and that usually is enough for a 3-4 bar pour


 4oz of soap will turn into 4oz of soap. You just need to write down exactly how much of what goews into a bar of soap & figure out what it all costs & find a mark-up that is fair. 4x is average I think in this industry.

Here is a price break down on M&P I have posted here in the past. Hope it helps.:



> If you buy in bulk (24# BLOCKS) The base costs about $1.30 a pound, add another .70cents per # for shipping, that is $2.00 a pound.
> 
> Add a tablespon of fragrance (you need way more fragrance for CP cause a lot of it burms up so to speak from the lye.... or somthin' like that) which is about .30 cents, so that is $2.30 to make a pound of soap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I did it! Yesterday I raised my online prices. I will let you know how it goes.  I did not raise them to the full amount they should be at to take in to account the new cost of silica & plastic. I raised them to the price in red.

 I also raised my international shipping charges by 33%. I was losing money shipping overseas. 

I did not raise my inhouse shop prices, the economy in our town can't handle a price increase. I do pride  myself in keeping my items affordable to the average person. Everyone deserves little luxuries.

4oz scrubs from $5.00 to $7.00 $6.00
4oz lotion parfaits from $5.00 to $7.50  $6.00
4oz whipped soap parfaits from $5.00 to $7.50  $6.00
9oz shower gel from $7.50 to $9.50  $8.50
8oz Honey Bath from $6.00 to $10.00  $8.00

4oz Body Mist $5.00 -fine 
4oz M&P soap $4.00 -fine 
2oz Deodorant $5.00 -fine 
1/2oz Lip balm $4.00 -fine 
8oz Powdered Milk Bath $6.00 - fine


----------

